# Police Clearance



## xoxbashxox (Aug 16, 2013)

I am a British Citizen immigrating to Australia.
I have to provide police clearance from any countries which I visited for more than 3 months.
I worked in Portugal for a few summers between 2006-2009, I no longer have the Identity Card from there, which I only applied for in 2008 and never used.
How do I get a police clearance without it?
Will I still be on the system?
I wasn't in any trouble there.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You apply to the Portuguese Consulate of the country your in, giving as much detail as possible.
You should have had a NIF number as well as Social Security if working legally

It's Australia you need to consider will you get clearance without?


----------

